# Angry Birds Visit London



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5iVc-j1q4E

Good video, yo.


----------



## Sar (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG! I love this vid. Its fun to play angry birds with plushies.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 29, 2011)

Whee, that made my day


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2011)

I must have them ALL. So cute!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 30, 2011)

My brother made this the day after his girlfriend got him all of the toys. He's a little bit obssessed with the game xD


----------



## Bliss (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm _so_ proud to be Finnish right now. :V


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 30, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> My brother made this the day after his girlfriend got him all of the toys. He's a little bit obssessed with the game xD



Ah, that explains the fact that account has the same "last name" as your FAF username.

Anyway, I can see why someone would get obsessed with that thing... it's unfairly addictive.


----------



## Sar (Aug 30, 2011)

Just Got the 'normal' green pig. My collection is complete! ^_^


----------

